# why are chihuahua's afraid of thunder?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

How do they even know what it is? Baby-Love gets hysterical when it thunders or the wind blows against the windows, she will literally whimper and shake all night if it's occurring over night. It's thundering here now and my whole bed is vibrating from her shaking so much and she runs around in distress.....all my other dogs are fine hmmmmmmmmm.....just wondering and I'm bored hehe


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think its only Chis that do this....... My Manchester Terrier does it too-he goes nutso......... Chico, on the other hand, could care less about the thunder........LOL


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i dont really know why but all my dogs esp lucy and jet HATE thunder and hide in corners of the room and shake and cry!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol tell them to huff and puff their cute cheeks! dexter isn''t afraid of thunder at all, just dont like going out in the pouring rain LOL


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

my two older dogs are terrified of thunder and lightning, but tulula has not experienced this yet


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i just feel so bad for her because she is clearly distressed sometimes she will pee in my bed in the middle of the night lol only when these 2 things are going on. She will never pee in the house ever so it's sad to see. I wonder if you could change that behaviour or do soemthing to help their stress I know you're not supposed to coddle them she wouldn't let me anyways she's too busy running around like a lunatic lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Alot of dogs are scared. I'm also petrified of thunder storms and i'm a 28 year old woman lol always been scared i get into bed with my daughter! Loser i know.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> i just feel so bad for her because she is clearly distressed sometimes she will pee in my bed in the middle of the night lol only when these 2 things are going on. She will never pee in the house ever so it's sad to see. I wonder if you could change that behaviour or do soemthing to help their stress I know you're not supposed to coddle them she wouldn't let me anyways she's too busy running around like a lunatic lol


there is things you can buy to calm her down
in the uk we can get collars, sprays and other things that they can wear or spray on their bed. Not sure if you can get it where you are but the will probably be something similar.
this is what i use:
http://www.dap-direct.co.uk/


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh cool thanks for letting me know maybe i can get it on ebay I haven't seen this here but I wasn't looking for it either sounds cool does it work everytime for you? and which do you prefer the spray, plug in or collar??


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Poor baby. Sounds like she's got some thunder storm anxiety going on. Some of the pheromone (sp) plugins help. If not, and it gets too bad, ask the vet for something to help settle her nerves. I hate seeing them all upset. Give her extra cuddles tonight.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Alot of dogs are scared. I'm also petrified of thunder storms and i'm a 28 year old woman lol always been scared i get into bed with my daughter! Loser i know.


I am really unnerved by storms; but, I don't want to scare my dogs. They
seem unaffected by it all. I just snuggle them a little closer. Fireworks are
a little more difficult for them to ignore...


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Oh cool thanks for letting me know maybe i can get it on ebay I haven't seen this here but I wasn't looking for it either sounds cool does it work everytime for you? and which do you prefer the spray, plug in or collar??


I use the collar and every time I've used it so far ( for storms fireworks etc ) it's worked really well


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I am really unnerved by storms; but, I don't want to scare my dogs. They
> seem unaffected by it all. I just snuggle them a little closer. Fireworks are
> a little more difficult for them to ignore...


Im not looking forward to fireworks night.. i don't know how to condition her so she knows its okay.. i thought maybe put her in her crate when they start going mental.. thing is they continue to new year here!! 

I've always freaked by storms.. funny enough my daughter couldn't care less which is rather odd considering i run about freaking out then get under the blanket and call my mum to tell her im scared to which she laughs and laughs!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

My German Shepard dog was so afraid of fireworks he would hide in the bathtub behind the curtain. None of my chis seem afraid of thunder, though when the fire alarm goes off, they howl and scream. (We have a very sensitive fire alarm, any cooking with the least amount of smoke will set it off unless we have on the stove fan, another fan aimed at the alarm, the window above the sink open and the sliding glass door open. It's very annoying, but as this house already burned down a few years ago, I don't mind it too much)


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I am 100% scared for stroms. But i think that is due to a huge storm basically distroying our town a few years back.

http://www.bom.gov.au/weather/nsw/sevwx/0001summ.shtml

Its the second one down Casino.
After that storm i hate even if it looks like it is going to storm. Toby on the other hand wonders why i am hiding in the room. They don't bother him at all. We did have a kelpie cross who was very scared of them and would nearly scream down the house. There is alot of theroys to help pets with storms etc. One being that you play cd's that have storm noises on them through out the day so that the pets slowly get used to the noises etc.


----------

